# Distorsion al subir el volumen



## Kmt5 (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola buenas, hace unos dias hice un amplificador estereo con el tda1558 de 22w por canal.
Estube viendo en el buscador y no encontré nada.

bueno, lo que pasa es que al subir unn poco más de la mitad el volumen, se distorsiona.
aquí dejo el esquema:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2012)

Si lo estás alimentando con un MP3 o similar lo estás saturando , deberías ponerle potenciómetros en la entrada del TDA.

Saludos !


----------



## Kmt5 (Abr 18, 2012)

gracias lo voi a probar


----------



## NEDVED (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola,como va?!.Con el pote lo que vas a hacer es adaptar la sensibilidad del ampli,estamos de acuerdo con que lo implementes.
Si le das señal del mp3(sino es asi,aclara )llega al recorte al vol maximo,no?o cerca...es probable  
que te sature el mp3,proba con una salida mas grande,por ej.un dvd(vas a tener que poner el pote si o si)sino va a salir todo el power de una.Anda probando de a poco...
Lo cierto es que yo desconfio mucho de las potencias que tiran los integrados,y en tu caso son dos salidas de 22w(45w totales),siendo ideales vamos a darle un rendimiento del 75% al ampli(siendo muy generoso)necesitas 80w de alimentacion,teniendo en cuenta que alimentas con 12v,necesitas casi 7 amperes de fuente.
Es decir,para mi,que no te esta alcanzando la corriente o estas llegando al maximo de potencia.
Nos vemos


----------



## Kmt5 (Abr 19, 2012)

Si, le doy señal con el mp3, ya le he puesto el potenciometro y funciona muy bien! ya no se satura gracias.


----------

